

Visualizing the National Debt (US) - DanielBMarkham
http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/infographic-visualizing-the-national-debt-1227/

======
jayzee
Kinda ironic how the author is trapped in the same mindset:

He talks about the national debt and then wonders what it can buy and figures
out that it would be a bunch of cars and a lot more ipods.

Guess what kiddo? That's what the debt bought and thats what bought on the
debt.

